# Romney will not run for president in 2016



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Romney will not run for president in 2016
Former Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney will not run for president in 2016.

http://www.wcvb.com/politics/romney-to-tell-supporters-his-2016-plans/31004800


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Too bad. wasn't a huge fan of Romney but anythings going to be better than that abortion we've had in the white house for last 8 years


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree completely. trying to agree with the liberals only makes us look weak and desperate. we need a real strong president like Ronald Reagan to right the ship


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

woodyd said:


> I think that Jeb Bush is a promising candidate. He was solidly anti-crime and pro-death penalty in Florida. Granted some of his position statements are old, but he seems to be in line with my views on other issues as well (socially conservative, anti-Obamacare, anti-drug, etc).
> I also feel that his brother was a good President who was dealt some tough hands (9/11 and the economy), but I was disturbed and disappointed by GWB's recent comments re. NYPD and the Garner decision. Unfortunately too many of the Establishment Republicans are pandering to the left, the Libertarian Republicans are more anti-LE than most democrats, and true Conservatives often can't get elected.


Fuck him.

"Illegal immigration is an act of love."

I'm all set with the RINO. He's the epitome of an establishment republican, and I can't take any of them.

We NEED someone like Ted Cruz.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Just the name "Bush" is going to be poison. Christie won't be able to rally enough of a following; moderates and Dems looking for a way out will find him too abrasive. Although there are others who would be promising they do not have the war chest to survive the battles ahead. Part of me hopes this is some sort of long-term strategy to really fuck up the country so that the R's can sweep in '20 but it's more likely just absolute ineptitude and an inability to get a viable strategy in place.
> 
> I hate to say it but better start preparing now for:


gadzooks she's one scary bitch


----------

